# How to Sell?



## Jackrabbit (May 1, 2016)

I have snakes to sell.

Can I be a Subscriber or do I need to be a Power Seller?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2016)

Subscriber Jack.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 3, 2016)

So how do I pay via credit card? It says that is a payment option but only PayPal comes up?


----------



## Planky (May 3, 2016)

Click Pay via PayPal then in PayPal you can click "pay from card"


----------

